# Advice needed for first day/days with our V puppy.



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and to vizsla's, well dogs in general really.
I'm a stay at home mum, have three loud energetic children and a 7 week vizzy boy due on Friday. 
My hubby works away in the week so the bulk of puppy care will be down to me. 

I think I have everything ready for life with a pup but would appreciate any advice. Especially regarding first night/week with pup. 

I'm planning on having pup in my bedroom at night with a potty area a few feet from his crate so the night time toilet trips will be less hassle for him and myself. Day time toilet trips will be outside in the garden. Will he get confused with upstairs potty breaks at night and outside potty breaks during the day or will he just adapt ? 

My children will be at school when I bring our pup home. What is the best way to introduce them to each other? Any advice on helping our cat to accept the pup?

Thanks for any advice guys.

Sunflower. Xx


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I would keep the potty area consistent. It's hard for a week or so taking them downstairs, but they learn fast. Chase slept 6 hrs at a time his first week then through the night. Miles was 4 hrs for a week, then through the night. I think consistency is very important so I would take downstairs. 

The first night, make sure to keep the puppy awake for a few hours before bedtime. This way, the puppy will be ready for bed and hopefully sleep soundly. We take away water one hour before bed for the puppies too. Now both our dogs can have water up until bed as they are fully trained. 

Depending on what time you get the dog, I recommend a few short crate sessions during the day so the puppy won't have nighttime as his first experience. 

As for kids, have them be calm and gentle while also teaching them how to train the puppy so the puppy will respond to their commands as he grows. 

Best of luck! Enjoy the puppy, they are the best.


----------



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for replying and your advice. It's taken a long while to get to this point and we're very excited but also quite nervous. Even though I've done a fair bit of research I still feel completely clueless. This little guy deserves the best life possible and I'm hoping I can give all that he needs to become the happiest vizsla he can be :0) xx


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a big transition! But worth the effort! 

With proper nutrition, stimulation/ exercise, and training they are fantastic dogs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

While Hunny bunny is away ;D

Grab 3 strappers 

1 is a great dog walker 

1 is the sitter for the littles 

1 is For Your creative Adventures ;D 

Multi Tasking is so much fun 

humor kid even poor :

and Welcome its the meds that make me do this ;D

Least I am a real Blonde'

lmao

Lets see some picks of the great new pup Not my adventures listed 

this is a p=g format


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new baby and welcome!!
We have a new pup too, he came home with us at 7wks.. You didn't mention the ages of your children, but I know they will just have a ball with your little guy, and play is the greatest way to tire them out. One of the biggest problems at 7 wks is the teeth...big problem! Your children will need to be really careful or they will get ripped to shreds. It is not so much the biting... you can teach puppy bite inhibition ( soft mouth on hands etc) it is the little fish hook snagging teeth themselves that really get you.
Also at that age, they tire VERY quickly and need frequent naps...( they get really ornery when tired) it is best to pee them crate/bed them and wait for them to wake up refreshed. Over stimulation just makes a naughty puppy worse.
Treat the baby like you would any baby.
Take puppy out every hour to potty religiously (unless he is asleep) if he has been playing, more frequently. use treats and praise... they learn fast.
Have a variety of items to redirect unacceptable behavior to acceptable behavior ; crunchy plastic water bottles, cardboard boxes, chew toys, antler, Kong, Nola bones, squeaky toys... you will need to use your imagination, because they have really short attention spans ( but your children will most likely keep him very happy)
My last bit of info for now, is put up and away everything you don't want chewed, because they will find a way to get it!!
Have fun, and please post pictures and updates...


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

My Ruby is 4 months and I have a feisty but 13 year old cat. The puss was very unkeen on the new addition ( far too much energy shooting off from her). He blatantly ignored her for a couple of weeks and when once coming on her accidentally bloodied her ear. I gave him his space, fed him up a height and allowed him upstairs while she stayed down. After several weeks when she was less vulnerable and he began to acknowledge her existence I started feeding them by hand side by side, turn on turn pup could sit then and food kept him calm. A few weeks of this and they can be in the same room. Puss walks by her but still shoots a warning hiss if she comes on too strong wanting to play. 


My advice is persist with crate training make it a pleasant place for her early on and use it to chill her down when like a baby she 'll get 'past herself ' due to over tiredness and show 'sharkies' . If your kids ever got really naughty and really it was that they were overstimulated THIS is your little Vizsla. 

We taught Ruby to sit and extended wait into this early early. Sit before coming in and out and sit for feeding time. It has proved a godsend, helps keep her safe and discourages jumping up early which can be an issue later as they grow and especially if you have young kids.

My other success ( amongst the usual mistakes ) was to change her dog food when her diarrhoea set in. Food from breeder just didn't suit her. I switched to Orijen after doing lots of reading and within 24 hours poo was fantastic and has stayed that way with the side benefit that an issue I thought was coming with anal glands has also cleared up. 

My kids are young adults so can't help you re that but there are others here with young ones. 

Read read ask and do your research. The pups are so loveable tho full on but most things can and do get better with the right approach, consistency and time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Use soft leather garden gloves to stop the shark bites. 

Smear plain peanut butter (if no one is allergic) on the palm of your hand and let the little dog lick it off, that way he will learn to lick instead of bite your hands. 

Use soft treat based methods until about 4-5 months old but beware you will need to step up your game and be more assertive past 4 months. 

I like to crate train right off the bat and let the dog graduate his way out. But not too soon, certainly not before 1.5 years old (that is just my opinion... saves $ and sanity with three kids,  )


Reply #4 (some parts may apply later on in your training) 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10256.msg76934/topicseen.html#new


----------



## itanya (Sep 24, 2013)

datacan said:


> Smear plain peanut butter (if no one is allergic) on the palm of your hand and let the little dog lick it off, that way he will learn to lick instead of bite your hands.


How early can we give peanut butter to our puppy? he is only 8 weeks old


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

No problem giving to him now


----------

